# Seasons greetings



## piet (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry Xmas every one!!!

Piet


----------



## Wurger (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry Christmas Mate...


----------



## evangilder (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry Christmas.


----------



## imalko (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Colin1 (Dec 23, 2009)

Vrolijk Kerstfeest en een Gelukkig Nieuwjaar


Damn I'm good. At googling.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 23, 2009)

All the best to you buddy, have a great Christmas and lots of time for modelling in the New Year


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry Christmas


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 23, 2009)

and Happy New year to you, piet!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry Christmas everbody.


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry Christmas, y'allz!


(slightly hijacking this thread to post a pic of my own)


----------



## Heinz (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry Christmas!

Nice RA!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas Piet.

(Funny pic.  )


Wheels


----------



## Airframes (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas Piet.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas Piet. I like the picture also.


----------

